# g scale sirens song



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

a couple of months ago I decided to embark on construction of an o gauge layout in the basement. I almost have all the benchwork done , but will be expanding a little more. I have Masonite up for the backdrop and have amassed a good number of switches and track sections as well as some rolling stock. I haven't begun laying anything down yet. I want to do an urban / industrial theme with two levels based on the nyc / jersey area from which I hail. the top level to house a main line of sorts, and lower with a yard and hopefully a roundhouse / engine shed area with a few industrial / port sidings. I will be posting some pics of my space once the forum allows. my dilemma is that for some reason I have now been turned onto the g scale world. I always thought they were too toylike , but after looking around im impressed with the realism of some of the layouts and trains!. for rough description, my space is a basement with an alcove that is 18' x 14 , which has a modified horseshoe in it, then it extends down a longer wall which will have 24' x 4 of bench with a 6' diameter turnaraound at the other end. am I crazy for wanting to shift gears to g scale? I can easily sell the O scale stuff I have right now , so I am at the crossroads. I want the ability to make it complex enough to not get bored. I love passenger stock and will be looking to construct a nice terminal of sorts.
also , I want it to be a command control layout. ive just begun learning about the g scale equipment and nomenclature.

































its going to extend another 8' past that wide area, then elbow out to the left about 10' with a 6' diameter turnaround area.
I would like to run 2 or three trains at once if possible. any ideas / suggestions are welcome. I don't know if its a blessing or a curse that I discovered this forum !!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a small O-scale layout when the large scale bug bit me so I understand.

Your basement sounds fine except that 6 ft diameter loop. 6 ft radius would be a lot better.

In large scale you could model std gauge NY/NJ in 1:29 or 1/32 and your coaches might be 30+inches long. My NYC Hudsons are 40 in long! 36 inch radius or 6 ft diam is a bit tight.
If you choose narrow gauge at 3 ft then the trains are twice as big as O scale. Coaches are still 30 in long.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

im trying to see as many layout photos as possible to get an idea of what I can do. I could probably work the 6ft radius at either end on my main line, however, the lower level may have some turns that are tighter. which is the more popular scale with the most options / equipment / accessories available? I really am just at the beginning here and wouldn't want to shoot myself in the foot. with the dimensions I have, would I get a decent "run" out of the trains? I am going to try to rework my original o scale track plan to see what I can come up with. hopefully I can post a pic of the drawing later.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The recent Garden Railway mag had a lot of photos of a layout with a mainline around the outside and different styles of loops inside.

Can't tell you what scale to concentrate on. There used to be several mainline, modern- era train manufacturers, but we seem to be down to one. Narrow gauge is limited by the lack of interesting prototypes and short-line type operation.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might look closely at what is available in what you want. You might want to stick with O scale, since there is more out there and easier to find.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I completely agree with Jerry.
There is so much more available in O scale. Rolling stock and locos, buildings, details parts scenery accessories, figures, etc.

Unless you love scratch building a lot, g scale is, imho, steadily offering less in the way of almost everything, especially new and interesting building kits, figures, etc. Many detail items once produced are now no longer made.

All this with superb technology, and great running. I have been open mouthed and dumb struck (not my usual state btw) when I watch lionel railscapes/railsounds(??) locos. digital control over auto uncouplers, synched smoke, class lights tender lights, cab lights, fireboxs that light, chatter from the engineer and tower, etc. Simply fascinating to hear and watch. This alone could make a 4x8 switching layout very interesting and rewarding. Makes most G and especially my beloved LGB seem even more like dinosaurs/toys.

I may sound turncoat, but if I weren't as invested as I am in g scale, I seriously doubt I would start with what I know now. Simply, besides the above, it really can take a great deal of room for even modest operations. I have seen simply gorgeous o scale locos, as above described, for what I think are very affordable prices.

When I see O scale displays, I marvel at the lovely balance between a size that reveals superb detail, as well as all the other goodies. I guess I find that many of the projects I undertake simply have to go without some desired items because I cant buy them and some I simply cannot construct (within reason, skill, time and money).

Of course all this being said, I am a Gemini and do have a large n scale layout as well. There is no reason you couldn't dabble in g scale, knowing the "risks". The very thing I complain about, sheer size, is also what makes it so wonderful. It also simply takes a great amount of room to run even a 4-5 hvy wght or Amtrak passenger train. Yards take a lot or room. Landscaping .....well...that's $$$$$ and 1:1!


----------

